# Repurposed Ambulance



## Lamiae (Jan 29, 2014)

Saw this on GA-316. To quote a friend, "I would never buy a used ambulance, unless it was cheap. I think we all know the abuse (both required and recreational) they get put through." What are your thoughts?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2014)

We have a plumber here that has one. Also have a bar that uses an old ambulance as a portable bat for events kinda like a good truck.

I'd never buy one...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2014)

We're gonna be selling a couple of our old squad trucks. You couldn't PAY me to take one. :/


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've seen some of the Eseries cutaways converted to 4wd and the modules rebuilt as RVs. Not a bad idea if you can find a decent one to start with. 

Used ambulance can be cheaper than a comparable work body truck. Whatever works i guess.


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 29, 2014)

I know of a few towing companies that use them for utility trucks. a few plumbers, and tradesman minimal conversion can make good use of the cabinets and storage space for tools and supplies at the job site.  However I also believe that they are misguided, Oh a ambulance for sale. These people have to maintain good trucks since they take people to the hospital in them. :rofl:


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 29, 2014)

at least its still being used for a sh@ty job...


----------



## Rin (Feb 10, 2014)

The thought of an ambulance bring used a any kind of food truck...shudder. The germs that must be lurking in the nooks and crannies...yeah, I'd like to order a vodka c-diff O_O


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Rin said:


> The thought of an ambulance bring used a any kind of food truck...shudder. The germs that must be lurking in the nooks and crannies...yeah, I'd like to order a vodka c-diff O_O




And you put your gloves on before you get out if the truck and wear them through the entire patient contact evolution, right up to the turn over at the ED, right?

(FYI, that's a bigger infection control problem than what may be in the back of an old ambulance)

I'm sure that any ambulance repurposed as a food truck would be power washed and totally rebuilt inside. It's not like they're going to sell burritos off the stretcher.


----------



## pdxems (Feb 28, 2014)

classic


----------



## sendmoreparamedics (Apr 2, 2014)

Only if it was a vintage ambulance.  I saw a 1953 Packard? that looked really cool.

Re-purposed hearse- yes.


----------



## ThunderMedic223 (Apr 2, 2014)

I would use one. But only if it came from my service for 2 reasons.

1. There 4X4 

2. They only have 150,000 miles on a good F450 chassies


----------



## ThunderMedic223 (Apr 2, 2014)

I Would that would certinly give it a special quality


----------



## Altitudes (May 15, 2014)

When I was a kid, there was a guy a few blocks away from my house that had an old ambulance.  He basically used it as an extension of his garage - I know he stored his lawn mower in there.  Don't think he ever really drove it a lot though.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 15, 2014)

I would never even bother to repurpose for rec use. I could see it used as a major storage vehicle, without bumping into Class B type stuff. 

Not sure if I've shared these before. Very old, very retired ambulances at a company here in Texas. They were just about to go to the scrap yard.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 15, 2014)

On the off road expedition forum I go to, there are quite a few people who use old ambos, especially 4wd ones, and convert them to expedition vehicles


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2014)

If I was into such things I'd think about picking up one our older units. 2003 F-350 repowered with a crate 7.3, new transmission, suspension, and steering in 2011. Excellent knobby Goodyears with 4x4 with locking hubs so they'll go off the pavement ok. And they go in for PM every 10k miles.


----------



## paracordmedic (May 30, 2014)

There's a business that uses an old medic called "Doctor Mailbox," but all these "winebulance" "stripulance" etc. are just silly.

I understand EMS agencies wanting to recover some cash but have you ever seen a used UPS truck? They destroy them to avoid degradation of brand identity.

If terrorists ever start making medic-bombs like in the middle east expect to see used medic sales illegal.


----------



## tred1956 (Jul 8, 2014)

The town I work for actually has one of our old ambulances with the lights removed of course, that they use to house the camera for checking sewage lines. Not much different than the ones still in service. It gets called out when the feces backs up.

Doug


----------



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 9, 2014)

They make great construction trucks.  I have heard of people making them into campers but that is not for me.


----------



## Mtnmedic (Oct 29, 2014)

The ambulance company I first worked for in the early 80s had a 1979 Chevy Suburban 4x4 ambulance.  I LOVED that rig and remains one of my fave rigs to this day.  When the company retired it, I bought it.  One day, my dad and I swapped vehicles (I got his Nissan Sentra, which was perfect for my commute to school).  He turned the old rig into his mobile camping/recording studio (he was a country/western singer, songwriter and musician who camped out a bunch for inspiration).  I was delighted to see it in our hometown harvest festival parade a few years later, decked out and touting the name of the local tavern....with the words "For whatever ALES you" stenciled on the sides.


----------

